# Another Newby ? Paint for Lofts



## CajuninNM (Jun 8, 2009)

What kind of paint to I use on the interior of a loft, including the nest boxes. Is there something that can handle the scraping and hosing?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

CajuninNM said:


> What kind of paint to I use on the interior of a loft, including the nest boxes. Is there something that can handle the scraping and hosing?


What are you nest boxes built with? We painted the inside of our loft, but our walls are finished. Are yours or do you just have studs? Our nest boxes are not painted. We have individual breeding pens and we DID paint those and they're a mess most of the time. I wouldn't waste time and paint painting the boxes. 
Our interior walls are painted with a exterior semi-gloss white paint. Don't use the flat paint because it's very hard to wash down. The semi-gloss washes very easily.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

To protect your birds respiratory system, make sure the paint you use has low volatile organic compound (VOC) and let it dry completely (several days at least) before putting the birds in.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I use whatever I find from Lowes mistake bin. I try and find a tan or grey color. This matches the poop dust very well. So when you clean them they look new again. White is not a great color nor are solids. I try and find an exterior latex.


----------

